# Family Creates An Epic Snow Maze For Their 21 Rescue Dogs



## Prairie dog (Dec 21, 2020)

Family Creates An Epic Snow Maze For Their 21 Rescue Dogs​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/kids/anim...-dogs/ar-BB1c3PnO?li=AAggxAX&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry, I checked link before I put on..Now is gone try this one.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...now-maze-for-their-21-rescue-dogs/ar-BB1c3pmZ


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

Lucky pooches to have such loving owners!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2020)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2020)

So cool that they have the ability to do that. Lucky dogs.


----------

